# Kitchen Knife. Anybody use these belts?



## Cody Killgore (Dec 11, 2014)

I had a request for a kitchen knife. I don't normally make kitchen knives and I was having some problems with the thin, long pieces of aeb-l that I use warping in heat treat. I finally figured out how to fix the warping so I thought I'd give it a whirl.

Desert Ironwood handle. Corby Bolts. Man that thing is sharp. Cut myself a few times...




Also. I recently discovered these grinding/sanding belts and I am pretty stoked about them. These are 1" x 72" scalloped edge belts. The edges of these belts aren't as aggressive as a normal belt so they don't dig in so bad. It is really nice to get in curves with these on the slack belt.

I've only seen them for sale at TruGrit and I think they've only got 1x72 and 2x72. If you need to do some curvy shaping on some wood, they work great!

Anybody else use these?

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 11, 2014)

Cody I love the shape of that knife and handle man. That looks like a sure winner!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Cody that looks like Klingspor sanding paper. I love this paper for sanding my calls as well great self cleaning and long lasting stuff. Google Klingspor's Woodworking for their site. They make some really great stuff . I believe it comes from Germany. Their grab boxes are sweet to get as well.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 11, 2014)

Sweet knife!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey Cody- what is the chance that knife is available??


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ole yea, I got side tracked. Cody really nice knife


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 11, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Cody that looks like Klingspor sanding paper. I love this paper for sanding my calls as well great self cleaning and long lasting stuff. Google Klingspor's Woodworking for their site. They make some really great stuff . I believe it comes from Germany. Their grab boxes are sweet to get as well.



Yeah this is the Klingspor stuff! The local Klingspor woodworking shop sells their "cutoff" for $1.50 per pound of assorted sandpaper, really an awesome deal. 

But back to the knife, that thing is awesome! Really nice handle you have there, I feel like it complements the blade really nicely.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2014)

Very well done sir.....


----------



## kazuma78 (Dec 11, 2014)

Awesome looking knife! Love it!


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2014)

That is one fine looking kitchen knife !!! The DIW is a great match for it


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I'm thinking I might need to get into the kitchen knife making business.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 11, 2014)

Beautiful knife Cody! The handle design rocks!. Do you use those belts on the wood, steel or both?


----------



## therichinc (Dec 11, 2014)

Those are J Flex belts I use the 2x72 ones They are available from Pops Knife supply and Texas Knifemakers Supply as well.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 11, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful knife Cody! The handle design rocks!. Do you use those belts on the wood, steel or both?



Thanks! I mainly use them on wood. You could also use them on a guard to get that nice curve without digging too bad of a groove in the nickel silver/brass or whatever.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 11, 2014)

therichinc said:


> Those are J Flex belts I use the 2x72 ones They are available from Pops Knife supply and Texas Knifemakers Supply as well.



Oh wow. They sure do have them. I usually don't shop for my belts there. Probably why I didn't notice. Cool!


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 13, 2014)

Cody that is a very nice knife Chef knife. Those thin steel are bad about warping. Some times it is easier to heat treat the then 1/16" or thinner steel before grinding it there is less chance of warping that way. If it does warp The blade can be clamped to a piece of angle iron with two very small c-clamps with a few thousance of shim stock under the center of the warp to over flex the blade. then temper the blade at proper temp. A number of the stainless steels can be straitened after the heat treat but before the draw without breaking, but not after the first draw, by clamping in a wood vice and prying but after the temper your subject to break it using this method. What method Do you use to straiten your blades? I Peters Heat treating c-clamp all the blades before heat treating.


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 13, 2014)

Cody
Beautiful kitchen knife.
John


----------



## SENC (Dec 14, 2014)

Gorgeous knife, Cody!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 15, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Cody that is a very nice knife Chef knife. Those thin steel are bad about warping. Some times it is easier to heat treat the then 1/16" or thinner steel before grinding it there is less chance of warping that way. If it does warp The blade can be clamped to a piece of angle iron with two very small c-clamps with a few thousance of shim stock under the center of the warp to over flex the blade. then temper the blade at proper temp. A number of the stainless steels can be straitened after the heat treat but before the draw without breaking, but not after the first draw, by clamping in a wood vice and prying but after the temper your subject to break it using this method. What method Do you use to straiten your blades? I Peters Heat treating c-clamp all the blades before heat treating.



I haven't had much success trying to straighten after hardening. Maybe I should try again...

For my 1095, I used to pull it out of the quench a little early around 500-600F and it was still malleable since it had not converted over to martensite yet.

For this stainless, I just switched from oil quench to plate quench. That way, I can clamp them in between a couple big hunks of aluminum and they can't move.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mmaloney (Dec 19, 2014)

Awesome Knife!


----------



## Nowski (Dec 19, 2014)

Cody, That's a beautiful knife. I love AEBL-L and am now using it for everything. Like Mr. Flynt stated I grind all of mine after heat treat. I still have a little warpage on my 10" bladed fillet knives that I use .070 stock on but it's not so bad that I cannot fix it during temper. I love the scalloped belts and have in the past scalloped standard belts with scissors.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 22, 2014)

Cody, Have you tried the Trizac Gator Belt made by 3M? They work real well for rounding the plunge and they last a great deal longer than regular belt, in the finer grits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Dec 23, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> Cody, Have you tried the Trizac Gator Belt made by 3M? They work real well for rounding the plunge and they last a great deal longer than regular belt, in the finer grits.



I actually do have one in A30. I have really liked it but I tend to use it as one of the last grits before I hand-sand. I should probably try one of the coarser grit ones. I bet it would be good at rounding the plunge. I'll have to buy some more. I've used that same A30 one for a loooong time. It's finally starting to wear out on me. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 23, 2014)

Cody Killgore said:


> I actually do have one in A30. I have really liked it but I tend to use it as one of the last grits before I hand-sand. I should probably try one of the coarser grit ones. I bet it would be good at rounding the plunge. I'll have to buy some more. I've used that same A30 one for a loooong time. It's finally starting to wear out on me. Thanks!


I like them so well that after the first grind I switch to the A300, which is 80 grit, to even out the scratches. The scratch pattern is so uniform that I stay with the them. going to the 160, 120, 45 and then the 30 which is as fine a grit as they have in the gator belts. if you want anything finer you can go to the regular trizac belts. The only draw back to the Gator belts is, a narrow or sharp edge will put a groove in the grit. You have to use regular belts for that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 7, 2015)

Well. I made another. Got a couple more to make as well. This one was Buckeye flavor. I also tried out a larger stencil for my name. I think I liked the smaller name better. Oh well.


AEB-L and Corby bolts

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 7, 2015)

Love that design Cody.  Beautiful knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 7, 2015)

Another home run Cody!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2015)

Cody Killgore said:


> Well. I made another. Got a couple more to make as well. This one was Buckeye flavor. I also tried out a larger stencil for my name. I think I liked the smaller name better. Oh well.
> 
> 
> AEB-L and Corby bolts
> View attachment 68250



Man, i would love to own one like this !!! Thats a beauty !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 28, 2015)

You da man Cody. Great looking knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

